

What if I don't want to "join the conversation?" - henning
http://www.dangerouslyawesome.com/2008/07/09/what-if-i-dont-want-to-join-the-conversation/

======
icey
Unfortunately for the author, talking about the conversation _is_ "joining the
conversation".

------
wallflower
I lurked for over 6 months on News.YC before I started posting. I think some
anonymous online discussions are more interesting because they are niche and
anonymous.

Like UrbanBaby and maybe News.YC:

<http://www.urbanbaby.com/talk/posts>

If joining the conversation requires linking an identity to my opinion, I
might be too shy or scared to say something. Who are the top Yelp reviewers
anyway?

~~~
aston
They don't call you wallflower for nothin'...

